# GCSE PE HORSE RIDING REQUIREMENTS (WJEC exam board)



## rider007 (9 August 2013)

Has anyone here done horse riding for their PE GCSE? I was thinking of making a video but I don't know what exactly to include in it and I can't find it on the website. (e.g. do I have to jump a 2ft6/3ft course? or a dressage test? do I have to include tacking up/lunging?) any help would be massively appreciated!!


----------



## hnmisty (9 August 2013)

I did a riding assessment for my GCSE PE (back in 2003-4!), three of us did it at the yard I had lessons at. We did a course about 2;3", walk, trot and canter on both reins. My teacher filmed it, so I don't have experience of doing it yourself.

ETS: I wouldn't include tacking up or lunging, they want to see your riding ability, not your horsemanship. It's not a pony club test


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 August 2013)

You can do dressage or a small course or a bit of both! A girl borrowed my horse to do her assessment. She needed an instructor to sign an assessment saying what she could and couldn't do and she had lessons with her beforehand. Her friend recorded her for about 10 minutes. Unless the PE teacher knows about riding, they will have to rely on what the instructor says. I was asked to help assess the videos of all the riding. 

As hnmisty says, don't film it like a pony club episode. They want to see you riding competently, going over a couple of jumps which don't generally need to be huge! Equally, it's not for YouTube, so no soppy background music or crazy effects! 

Good luck!


----------



## HeresHoping (9 August 2013)

Interesting that you should raise this because one of the girls on our yard was asked to lend her pony to someone doing their GCSE PE assessment.  Bizarrely, though, she had to show her abilities over a few grids, and then in the dressage arena, at which point she piped up 'does he do pirouettes in canter?  They want me to do a canter pirouette!'.  Was this some idea a teacher with absolutely no idea had got hold of?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 August 2013)

Wow, I should say so! Most PE teachers will be clueless unless they ride themselves. No way would a student be required to demonstrate a pirouette in canter!! (Mine does this only when spooking at shows!!) Wonder who mentioned the pirouette?!


----------



## LovesCobs (11 August 2013)

My daughter did it last year, her PE teacher came to watch her have a jumping lesson. Didn't have a clue, asked me the height (I gave the 'correct' answer) and she got a full 10 marks available. They don't really know unless she happens to have one that is a rider. The syllabus isn't well set out (especially if u chose the dressage, my daughters riding instructor said it was closer to BHS stage 3 than GCSE) and is really hard but the jumping one is ok and PE teacher unlikely to know the detail.


----------

